# Renault Master drive train????



## tresrikay (Aug 4, 2008)

Has anyone had a problem with their Renault Master, post 03 120 dci. I had a fault almost from new of a judder in fifth gear going up hill at between 45-50 m.p.h. last summer I took it in to the local dealer who informed me that it was a fault that Renault were aware of and it was fixed under warranty at 6000 miles on the clock last August. This years trip to the Hebrides, the judder returns under exact same cicumstances, so today I took it into Lookers, my local Renault agents who confirmed the same fault. Only this time Msr Renault said it was wear and tear and that they would only pay 60% of the bill.................. Renault are saying that a comercial vehicle that has only done just under 11000 miles, driven from new by myself with the utmost care, serviced on the button and never driven at more than 70 m.p.h, (rarely) 60 is my norm. is suffering from wear and tear. WHITE van man would do that in a couple of months, with his foot to the floor and bouncing off suburbia's curbs, and pushing the vehicle to destruction. if that was to happen to all Masters there would not be a market left for Renault. So what I need to Know are there any other rogue Masters out there in camperland, with this same fault? I need to know before I comense a battle royal with Renault....... and if you are thinking of buying a motorhome on a Renault, I would await my reply.


----------



## Telstar (Aug 4, 2008)

*master*

My Master, touch wood, hasn't had any problems.  Although i very rarely use 5th! Just incase you were wondering it will go inexcess of 70mph aswell.  I seem to recall that Fiat had a problem with 5th years ago and they now have a reverse problem.  I personally won't be rushing near a Fiat, far prefer the Master.

Jon


----------



## lenny (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your problem,Rick and can't help on this one, but am awaiting in anticipation and excitement on your report on your outer hebrides trip, not to mention all the stunning photos


----------



## tresrikay (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jon, I think the Master is a far superior Vehicle to the Fiat, (had both) and I am just amazed at the change in attitude from Renault, who have been immpeccable with service untill today........ but they picked on the wrong guy with this little number. I have posted on a load of forums to warm people about this poblem and tomorrow when they ring back I might just tell them to take a look. Also contacting MMM and Practical M/H to highlight the prob........ Dont mess with Gollum.


----------



## Belgian (Aug 4, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Has anyone had a problem with their Renault Master, post 03 120 dci. I had a fault almost from new of a judder in fifth gear going up hill at between 45-50 m.p.h. last summer I took it in to the local dealer who informed me that it was a fault that Renault were aware of and it was fixed under warranty at 6000 miles on the clock last August. This years trip to the Hebrides, the judder returns under exact same cicumstances, so today I took it into Lookers, my local Renault agents who confirmed the same fault. Only this time Msr Renault said it was wear and tear and that they would only pay 60% of the bill.................. Renault are saying that a comercial vehicle that has only done just under 11000 miles, driven from new by myself with the utmost care, serviced on the button and never driven at more than 70 m.p.h, (rarely) 60 is my norm. is suffering from wear and tear. WHITE van man would do that in a couple of months, with his foot to the floor and bouncing off suburbia's curbs, and pushing the vehicle to destruction. if that was to happen to all Masters there would not be a market left for Renault. So what I need to Know are there any other rogue Masters out there in camperland, with this same fault? I need to know before I comense a battle royal with Renault....... and if you are thinking of buying a motorhome on a Renault, I would await my reply.


Not only Renault Masters Rick; I'm grounded for the same reason: failure on the 5th. 
It seems 'they' added a 5th to an original 4-gearbox (not enough lubrication....failure), 
This is already going on for 20 years on Fiat, Peugeot, Citroën, Renault, Talbot diesels.  Result: there are so many broken down gearboxes.
that they don't have spares enough. This is really s..t 
Only don't bother to make war to them, you (we) never can win; they are in power and they got us  !


----------



## tresrikay (Aug 4, 2008)

Belgian said:


> Not only Renault Masters Rick; I'm grounded for the same reason: failure on the 5th.
> It seems 'they' added a 5th to an original 4-gearbox (not enough lubrication....failure),
> This is already going on for 20 years on Fiat, Peugeot, Citroën, Renault, Talbot diesels.  Result: there are so many broken down gearboxes.
> that they don't have spares enough. This is really s..t
> Only don't bother to make war to them, you (we) never can win; they are in power and they got us  !



The problem is not terminal and I think I could use the van for years without any problems BUT I will not let the Ba****ds get one over on me. if they can't build the vehicle right first time then they have to put it right. ESPECIALLY if it is still under warranty........ I just googled Renault master forums to try to post more ammunition and it came up with my post at the top,might mention that in tomorrows promised phonecall.


----------



## tresrikay (Aug 4, 2008)

lenny said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem,Rick and can't help on this one, but am awaiting in anticipation and excitement on your report on your outer hebrides trip, not to mention all the stunning photos



Nice to see your posts again Lenny and I have photos a plenty from the trip of a lifetime (as you said it would be) but I am away to Hayfield in the morning, (still on holiday) with talking tent. got to do some serious walking. but I am back friday then I will get photos on bucket and share the most amazing place with you all....... IM GOING BACK.... it was the best M/H tour I have ever done..... serious......... Things are changing there, so get there soon. In ten years it will have changed ....... for the worst.


----------



## tresrikay (Aug 8, 2008)

*Result*

Just heard from Renault............ They are happy to pay in FULL....... so remember don't take any s**t from these companies and be prepared to take them on. If they know, you know what you are talking about then they will back down.


----------



## cipro (Aug 8, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Just heard from Renault............ They are happy to pay in FULL....... so remember don't take any s**t from these companies and be prepared to take them on. If they know, you know what you are talking about then they will back down.


 
Read all the other posts, glad you got a result.
I am on my second fiat MH and the first one on a 04 plate did 24000 miles
and never missed a beat, my second one being 2.8 engine so far 6000 miles on it seems ok Fingers crossed I think


----------



## Belgian (Aug 8, 2008)

cipro;39049 Fingers crossed I think:eek:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Keep your fingers crossed Cipro; better than to make a cross over the gearbox.
> They are well aware about the fact that their gears are s**t in 5th, for about 15 years now. But a decent solution: no way


----------



## Trevor (Aug 8, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> I just googled Renault master forums to try to post more ammunition and it came up with my post at the top,might mention that in tomorrows promised phonecall.


Have found this one http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/RenaultMaster-L/


----------



## urbtaf (Sep 15, 2008)

We ran a master 2.5 LWB van on a contract we had, bought it new in 2005 and did 150000 miles in 2 years. I was told that the gearbox was unlikely to last more than 60000 miles before it would fall apart. So my mechanic made sure the box was filled to the top with oil and was kept like that. We never had a problem even though the van ran fully loaded 90% of the time.
But the guy who bought it from us only got another 20000 miles out of it before the box collapsed, but he did not keep the oil level up.
I have been told that the problem is that one bearing is so high up in the box that it cannot get a good oil supply. Dont know how true that is but it sounds about right for renault


----------



## tresrikay (Sep 15, 2008)

urbtaf said:


> We ran a master 2.5 LWB van on a contract we had, bought it new in 2005 and did 150000 miles in 2 years. I was told that the gearbox was unlikely to last more than 60000 miles before it would fall apart. So my mechanic made sure the box was filled to the top with oil and was kept like that. We never had a problem even though the van ran fully loaded 90% of the time.
> But the guy who bought it from us only got another 20000 miles out of it before the box collapsed, but he did not keep the oil level up.
> I have been told that the problem is that one bearing is so high up in the box that it cannot get a good oil supply. Dont know how true that is but it sounds about right for renault



Got the van back after the same fault rectified on 20/8, only for the judder to come back this W/E when we went down to Rutland. Rang up today and got it booked back in. This time I want it sorted


----------



## Belgian (Sep 15, 2008)

urbtaf said:


> I have been told that the problem is that one bearing is so high up in the box that it cannot get a good oil supply. Dont know how true that is but it sounds about right for renault


Hi Urbtaf,
This is absolutly true; originally this was a 4-box on which the 5th was added, *2O years ago *!  It also aplies for Fiat, Peugeot, Citroën and Talbot. I had the same trouble. It cost me 2300 € to get a swap-box;for they don't 'have' spares for the busted 5th wheels ! 
They are making real money out of their stupydities 
My wife has a small Deawoo (sorry Chevrolet); the blinker-box slowed down: replacement 200 €. Long ago I had a 2CV, you only had to put a screwdriver in that tic-tac relay to make it go faster, problem solved. 
They got us ! Modern times


----------



## lenny (Sep 15, 2008)

*Oil level*

Heres a link that clarify,s the problem we are talking about:

http://www.jktowers.fsnet.co.uk/motorhome/TalbotExpressGearbox.htm

Hope this is of some help


----------



## urbtaf (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like we got away with it by keeping the oil level up!
Was talking to "big john" (the mechanic) today, he was telling me that he has fitted expansion tanks to a fleet of three masters, I think via the dipstick hole, It is working well so far, he put a tem gauge into the tanks and says that the max reading is far above the recomended for the oil used, and if he had his way an oil cooler should be used, but useing a thicker oil is not on as it wouldnt get into the places it should.
As you can tell BJ is a bit of a perfectionist


----------



## jimmnlizz (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting post, Lenny,  I will have to check mine when we get back home  as 3rd has started to act up a bit!!   JIM.


----------

